# puppy food vs. large breed puppy food



## BradN88 (Jul 7, 2010)

is it essential to feed a GS puppy large breed?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's going to depend on who you listen to. If you do a quick search you'll find all kinds of opinions on it.

Personally, I do feed large breed puppy to my girl..


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I fed large breed to both of my girls, they did not grow too fast or get too big...Bella at 10 months is only 51 pounds. I took Mia off at one year (sheweighs 70lbs) and she is on homemade food. I did large breed since, they are large breed dogs!


----------



## BradN88 (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm looking at a few brands and am wondering what MAKES them large breed puppy foods... i know it's for slower growth, but what is the difference (ingredients-wise) between the two foods? is it just the calcium level? also, how long do you feed the large breed puppy food for?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

BradN88 said:


> i'm looking at a few brands and am wondering what MAKES them large breed puppy foods... i know it's for slower growth, but what is the difference (ingredients-wise) between the two foods? also, how long do you feed the large breed puppy food for?


generally, one of the main features of the large breed puppy foods is the low Ca levels to help control growth (some also have lower calorie levels than their adult counterparts, but i dont see higher calorie levels as an issue if one is careful not to overfeed). if an adult food is ok in this regard then it doesnt really matter if its designated as large breed puppy or adult/maintenance. i think using a large breed puppy food does take the guess work out of the equation for most folks.

in general, it seems people who use large breed puppy foods for this reason commonly do so for about a year, when they feel safer feeding the higher calcium foods such as most grainless foods.

i would also add that regardless of the proper Ca levels, overfeeding can cause growth problems as well.


----------



## BradN88 (Jul 7, 2010)

very interesting article halfway down this page:

What You Should Know... - Nutrition Related - ThePetCenter.com - The Internet Animal Hospital


----------

